
Partisan: Scaling the Distributed Actor Runtime - mpweiher
https://www.usenix.org/conference/atc19/presentation/meiklejohn
======
cmeiklejohn
Author here, we've also got a GitHub repository with information on
reproducing our results and other information available.

[1] [https://github.com/cmeiklejohn/partisan-usenix-
atc-2019](https://github.com/cmeiklejohn/partisan-usenix-atc-2019)

[2] [http://partisan.cloud](http://partisan.cloud)

~~~
justicezyx
Congrats for the paper acceptance!

Very happy to see the code coming along with the paper in the same time. Will
have a quick look and post some comments later.

~~~
cmeiklejohn
Thanks, would love the feedback!

------
hlieberman
You can see a full talk as given at BeamSF at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrwhOkiifQ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrwhOkiifQ8)

~~~
cmeiklejohn
The USENIX conference talk is better -- it was recorded, but appears to not be
available yet (otherwise, it would be on the linked page.)

~~~
cmeiklejohn
Heather Miller wrote a nice summary of the major points on Twitter [1].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/heathercmiller/status/114904027450238156...](https://twitter.com/heathercmiller/status/1149040274502381568)

~~~
toomuchtodo
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1149040274502381568.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1149040274502381568.html)

------
polskibus
How is this work related to Natalia Chechina's and RELEASE team work on
Scalable Distributed Erlang?

[http://www.erlang-
factory.com/static/upload/media/1394469405...](http://www.erlang-
factory.com/static/upload/media/1394469405429206nataliachechina.pdf)

